# Little Peanut



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

I just wanted to share a success story of mine. I'm hoping it will also save another baby in the future. =)

My favorite pair of cockatiels that I have always wanted to pair up finally did so this Spring! They gave me three white face cinnamon pearl babies, and a cinnamon pearl baby. Day 3 or 4 after the last hatch, I peeked in the nest box to check on the babies, and only counted three. I at first thought maybe mom was sitting on the fourth cheek, but then I noticed a little white fuzz ball off by himself. 

I shooed mom out of the nest (she was NOT happy, my sweet girl turned into a monster this Spring) , and picked up the chick. He was cold, lifeless, and his crop was way over stuffed. I put him in the palm of my hand and looked closely to see if I could determine cause of death, but he looked perfectly fine. I assumed he backed out of the circle and couldn't find his way back to the rest of the gang. I was thinking of the sad task of burying the poor baby...when I saw his mouth move ever so slightly. 

I rushed him in the house and placed him on a heating pad, and covered him with a wash cloth (his little head was sticking out, and with the white fuzzies he looked like a very tiny old man lying there) and I waited. About half an hour later, he was up and jumping around! He kept flopping forward because his crop was so full , but he was very much alive. I decided to put him in a brooder and keep an eye on the crop, because I was afraid with him being so chilled, it may be impacted and need some help.

Sure enough, he was pooping for a little while, but no crop movement. I had remembered Susanne's spice remedy that someone had given me years ago for a chick that had an impacted crop from the fibers on a baby blanket (yep, it happens) until I could get her to the vet and the fibers removed. I mixed up some spices in Pedialyte and gave it to Peanut, massaging his crop. My amazing boyfriend kept up the hard work until I got home from work, giving small doses of warm pedialyte and spices, and massaging. I took back up when I got home. The chick started eliminating again...I've never been so happy to see a bird poop in my life . By morning, his crop was completely empty and he was begging for food. I fed him a pea sized amount, and watched. Everything worked fine! One more feeding just to make sure, and then I put him back in with his mom. 

Little Peanut's eyes weren't even open, but he would lift his head in the nest box every time he would hear my voice after that. He is now a hearty 3 and half week old chick! .

Moral of the story is...if you find a cold chick, try warming him up first before you give up on him.


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's Peanut right at 3 weeks when I pulled him and his siblings for hand feedings.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

OMG This made me tear up and btw I'm in love with this little man now the real question is do you intend on keeping him or will he be up for sale   see now my husband already calls me the crazy bird lady!


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Peanut is the only one out of the 12 that we had this Spring that we plan on keeping. =) His siblings are for sale though, and they are stunning. I can text you some pictures!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Cryren8972 said:


> Peanut is the only one out of the 12 that we had this Spring that we plan on keeping. =) His siblings are for sale though, and they are stunning. I can text you some pictures!


aww I would keep him too!  yes I believe I got them


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Aw, I'm so happy he's okay. And he is adorable.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

what a cutie! so glad he made it.


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks! He's my daily smile for sure! =)


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Thank you so much for sharing. It is like deja-vu. I was just working on an illustration this evening of dead appearing chicks from chilling and what to do for my 
'Watch Me Grow' book.

I have had this happen several times over the years. I had one little girl I named Twice dead because I found her and revived her from chilling twice. Many babies with full crops can get chilled quicker than almost empty crops. The crop is an extension in front of the body and the only heat source is the body side. If the crop gets chilled then it can chill the whole body.

It is scary though when you think they are gone and then feel/see a tiny movement. To look at Peanut you would never know he started off on the wrong side of the nestbox...LOL


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

That is a wonderful story and thank you so much for sharing it. I would definitely keep my success story, too...oh, wait I did. haha. It's shame that I do not live closer because I would definitely want one of your beauties!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

That is a wonderful story about Peanut glad she/he is doing so well wonderful picture.


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks everybody! I just fed all the little ones. He sure is feisty! He has a "can do" attitude for sure! 

Susanne, I have been kicking myself for not taking pictures of him through the process. I didn't think about it until I had him back on his feet and in the nest box. You have inspired me to keep better photo records! =)


----------

